# Help with a Christmas present please.



## monark

Sixteen YO daughter has been teaching herself on an acoustic guitar but wants an electric. I want to get her one for Christmas but have no idea. Need info on a good guitar with the amp thingy & a + would be earphones so she could hear & not me. Trying to stay around $500 but will spend more. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Bruce J

A Fender Classic Vibe series guitar sells for around $350, I believe, and they are very highly regarded for the price. You could get a Stratocaster or Telecaster style. Either would be fine. Strats are considered a little more for rock and Teles for country, but there is a lot of overlap and she could certainly play any style with either guitar. 

For amps, a great choice is a Fender Champ 600 which is a 5 watt tube amp with great sound for its small body. Perfect for playing at home. Or you could go with a solid state amp like a Fender Mustang I or II which are very versatile amps and include "modeling" features that lets the amp produce anything from a clean country twang to a driven distorted metal sound. Lots of fun if she would like to play lots of styles. 

These are all Fender products, but Gibson and sister company Epiphone make fine products too across a broad price range. I would recommend sticking with one of these major brands as they would be easy to sell if she wants to try others or upgrade.


----------



## Bruce J

If you're willing to consider used gear in good condition, there are a couple of Epiphomes for fair deals in the classified section, General merchandise, below. The Les Paul comes with an amp. I don't know anything about the amp but it's pretty much a throw in at the price of $425 for the guitar. The other is an Epi 339 for $300, which would leave you some budget room for the amp.


----------



## MB

Here's a goo deal ...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=15615017&postcount=1

*MB*


----------



## monark

Thank you for your advice. Santa needs info to fly


----------



## dk2429

If you are saying under $500 for just the guitar, get her an Epiphone Les Paul. Les Paul is rated the #1 guitar model, and are very easy to play, and look great.


----------



## monark

dk2429 said:


> If you are saying under $500 for just the guitar, get her an Epiphone Les Paul. Les Paul is rated the #1 guitar model, and are very easy to play, and look great.


Forgot to come back & say thanks. This what she got. Wine red. She loves it.


----------

